# Pie Iron / Jaffle Iron / Hobo Iron Recipies



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, we went and bought a couple of cast-iron Pie Irons at camping world and would love some recipies. Please post your favorites!

For those who make "pizzas" - what do you use as your crust? How do you know when they're done?

Thanks in advance...
Cindy


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Breakfast
-----------
two pieces of bread (buttered heavly on outside)
slice of tomato
2 pieces of bacon
1 egg
1 slice of cheese
spoon of Hot Salsa

after supper
--------------
two pieces of bread (buttered heavly on outside)
apple pie filling
Cinnamon
sprinkle of sugar

Kos


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

The Stephensons said:


> Well, we went and bought a couple of cast-iron Pie Irons at camping world and would love some recipies. Please post your favorites!
> 
> For those who make "pizzas" - what do you use as your crust? How do you know when they're done?
> 
> ...


Cindy,

We LOVE to make *apple pie* in our Double cast-iron Pie Irons. We use the Pillsbury refrigerator dough and apple pie filling with extra cinn and sugar sprinkled on it. We (DH, since he does MOST of the cooking when camping), open up the irons and lay the crust where it will cover both sides. Put the filling in and fold the crust over and pinch it together to seal. Close the iron and cut off the extra crust. We open the iron and look to see if the crust is golden brown. That is when it's done. There is usually filling that will cook out since we tend to over fill them. Turn them out and serve with vanilla ice cream. YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!!

For our pizza crust we use the canned pizza crust. We have also used the sheet of canned cressant dough for the crust of other things we've cooked in the pie irons.

We like to make french toast also. We have used Texas sliced bread, Hot dog buns and even home made hamburger buns for the bread for the french toast.

Sure there is more that we've made. I'll try to get CHEF DH







to write more when he gets home.









Have fun trying new recipes in the pie irons. I know we do.


----------



## scott91 (Sep 8, 2008)

Similar to above, but we use Pillsbury Crescent rolls. Keep 2 of the triangles together, so that you have a square. Fill with your favorite filling, fold and seal the edges and bake. Most of the time we use cherry pie filling, but we happened to have fresh fruit this weekend, so we experimented. Pie choice number one was fresh peaches sliced up and a little sugar and cinnamon. Pie choice number 2 was rasberries and blueberries combo, also with cinammon and sugar. Top your pie with cool whip or ice cream and enjoy.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I like to use large buscuits the butter ones (like grands) split in two with bacon (cooked) and scrambled egg then tosted in the iron 3 minutes a side. At night I like apple or cherry pie filling on white bread. James


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Peanut butter smores:

2 slices of bread, buttered on the pie iron side
peanut butter spread on the other side of the bread
add 2 squares of Hershey chocolate bar in the middle
add 1 marshmallow

Toast each side for 1-2 minutes, sit back, and enjoy!


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

I know all about cast iron and dutch ovens, but what is a pie iron?

from Belton, Texas


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

We use bread as our pie iron pizza crust. Butter sides touching iron, add pizza sauce, pepperoni, onion, green and red pepper, mozerella chese. Put them in the hot coals of fire. Keep an eye on them, burnt ones do not taste as good.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

texasoutbacker said:


> I know all about cast iron and dutch ovens, but what is a pie iron?
> 
> from Belton, Texas


Not sure how to discribe it. Most camping stores carry them. Wall Mart also. It is a cast iron, sandwich size, encloseuer with two long handles that clip together. I bet someone on here has a picture of one. You could search on line to see what it looks like. They are great. I feel slighted if I don't get one each camping trip.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

texasoutbacker said:


> I know all about cast iron and dutch ovens, but what is a pie iron?
> 
> from Belton, Texas


This is the one we have. It's a double one. With 3 boyz, 1 soon to be 13, we need 2 of the doubles so we can all eat hot food together. LOL!!!

Pie Iron

Here is where you can see a lot of different varieties of them.

We have a Dick's Sporting Goods store nearby so we use them. Seem to be a little cheaper.

You can do a search for Pie Iron Recipes and get a LOT of good ones. We've tried several and have not been disappointed yet. We've even cooked biscuits in them.

Get one, you'll really enjoy it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

psychodad said:


> I know all about cast iron and dutch ovens, but what is a pie iron?
> 
> from Belton, Texas


Not sure how to discribe it. Most camping stores carry them. Wall Mart also. It is a cast iron, sandwich size, encloseuer with two long handles that clip together. I bet someone on here has a picture of one. You could search on line to see what it looks like. They are great. I feel slighted if I don't get one each camping trip.
[/quote]

Here's a sample (from the random 1st place that popped up):
Sample Pie Iron


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the recipies! And I LOVE the picture "GarethsDad" - yum!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

The Stephensons said:


> Well, we went and bought a couple of cast-iron Pie Irons at camping world and would love some recipies. Please post your favorites!
> 
> For those who make "pizzas" - what do you use as your crust? How do you know when they're done?
> 
> ...


Use refrigerated biscuits- the kind in the tube that pops open. Cut each biscuit in thirds/quarters. Roll each piece in melted butter, then roll in cinnamon sugar mix and pile them in the pie iron. The will rise when cooking so leave some room. The end product are cinnamon roll bites or cinnamon pull-aparts. Yummy! If you like nuts, add them to you sugar mixture.


----------

